# Pheasant Hunting



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Looking for a Pheasant Farm around South Eastern Ohio that you can pay to hunt Pheasants, My Brother and I have never hunted them before and want to give it a try.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Can't help you in SE Ohio....but I did hunt a pay farm in SW Ohio and had a great time! 10 pheasants and some quail. Good luck in finding somewhere.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I heard of one just west of Zanesville on rt 40. ole wolf phesant farm or sumthing. best i can do.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

If you can find a copy of Black's Wing and Clay, they'll have listings of shooting preserves in your area.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There is one on 40 just west of zanesville. It's on the south side of 40 right across the road from west muskingum high school. I thinks it's called the old wolf lodge. I can hear them shooting sometimes.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

there used to be a place down by amesville


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah the one in Amesville is booked for the year , so Is the one in Patriot, Oh.
I found one in Sugar Grove , Oh. They want $375 for 20 Birds, Is that a good price??


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

That is hiden haven right. yes that is high priced and the cover is high to.


----------



## duckboat (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a good web site to find Ohio pheasant hunting clubs. It displays a map with all the clubs.

www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/HTCLBGAM_00.php


----------

